# How do you actually win life?



## GorgeousDevil (Jun 25, 2020)

One of the fundamental reasons life sucks is because there's no clear goal post as to how they count score, in a game you know what the purpose of Tetris or Asteroids are, but what the hell are you supposed to do IRL?

When it's all finally the end, who will be #1 on the highscore, is it:
1) Whoever had the most girls sit on his face?
2) Whoever owns the most stuff?
3) idunno.. banged his babysitter?


----------



## Strafe (Jun 25, 2020)

You make your own goals. Whether that’s chasing whatever makes your reptile brain tingle or smacking a block of granite with a chisel until it looks like flowing silk is entirely up to you.


----------



## Deleted member 6538 (Jun 25, 2020)

Just win the genetic lottery bro


----------



## GorgeousDevil (Jun 25, 2020)

Strafe said:


> You make your own goals. Whether that’s chasing whatever makes your reptile brain tingle or smacking a block of granite with a chisel until it looks like glowing silk is entirely up to you.


So you don't believe there's a heaven in the afterlife? With some kind of massive scoreboard and high-fives for each girl you banged?


----------



## Strafe (Jun 25, 2020)

GorgeousDevil said:


> So you don't believe there's a heaven in the afterlife? With some kind of massive scoreboard and high-fives for each girl you banged?


I mean maybe, but that’s kinda beyond my pay grade to figure out


----------



## Deleted member 7776 (Jun 25, 2020)

Thongmaster said:


> Just win the genetic lottery bro


To be fair that's true. It really is all about lucking out, even personality is genetic


----------



## Deleted member 6400 (Jun 25, 2020)

that guy did it


----------



## CopeIsReal (Jun 25, 2020)

The one who is the happiest wins life. Easy as that, it doesnt matter how a life looks to people on the outside if the one living it is enjoying it.

you can have bill gates type of money and chad face but what would that do for you if your dopamine receptors are just fried and you constantly feel shit for god knows what reason. people would think you have the best and most exciting life but on the inside you are suffering.

meanwhile someone "suffering" from down syndrome is on constant happiness highs due to unreal dopamine receptors.

some incel could climb the mount everest and still not feel as accomplished and happy as some Chad who just came inside the most hot girl hes ever seen.

Happiness is the key to winning life. Money, looks, women, whatever it might be are just tools to make us feel that


----------



## Patrick Baitman (Jun 25, 2020)

Thongmaster said:


> Just win the genetic lottery bro








Are you going to larp as this guy now?


----------



## Deleted member 6538 (Jun 25, 2020)

Patrick Baitman said:


> View attachment 475612
> 
> Are you going to larp as this guy now?


Same guy


----------



## Patrick Baitman (Jun 25, 2020)

Thongmaster said:


> Same guy


What's his name tho?


----------



## Deleted member 6538 (Jun 25, 2020)

Patrick Baitman said:


> What's his name tho?


Bayram Arslan


----------



## s3-s3 (Jun 25, 2020)

Fucking the babysitter is my Life goal tbh


----------



## Deleted member 6095 (Jun 25, 2020)

I want a HAREM of women whom I sleep with and I wake up in the morning with tits on my back and front.


----------



## Patrick Baitman (Jun 25, 2020)

Thongmaster said:


> Bayram Arslan


Still can't find him


----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Jun 25, 2020)

have 5 kids and bring in 150k+ per annum. 
that's a win in my eyes.


----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Jun 25, 2020)

EreptileDysfunction said:


> I want a HAREM of women whom I sleep with and I wake up in the morning with tits on by back and front.


if you want to live like a degenerate hedon, than sure.


----------



## Deleted member 6095 (Jun 25, 2020)

Dyorotic2 said:


> if you want to live like a degenerate hedon, than sure.


I've suffered enough to deserve it tbh


----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Jun 25, 2020)

EreptileDysfunction said:


> I've suffered enough to deserve it tbh


You do king, ey, head up.


----------



## GorgeousDevil (Jun 25, 2020)

Dyorotic2 said:


> have 5 kids and bring in 150k+ per annum.
> that's a win in my eyes.


you mean because of the babysitter?


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Jun 26, 2020)

who ever lived the best
who ever reproduced the most


----------



## maxmendietta (Jun 26, 2020)

u dont jfl @thinking about life as a game


----------



## LastGerman (Jun 26, 2020)

You win at life if you are born as a female or if you can drive. Otherwise it is over.


----------



## Deleted member 7776 (Jun 26, 2020)

LastGerman said:


> You win at life if you are born as a female or if you can drive. Otherwise it is over.


female or chad


----------



## jackthenerd (Jun 26, 2020)

How you win at life? Financial freedom, or being a chad imo. 

Winning basically just comes down to not being a slave anymore through financial freedom.

Or living life on easymode being a chad.


----------



## Captain_Collagen (Jun 26, 2020)

The goal is to find inner peace and impact the world positively. The specifics will be different for each individual


----------



## RAITEIII (Jun 26, 2020)

CopeIsReal said:


> The one who is the happiest wins life. Easy as that, it doesnt matter how a life looks to people on the outside if the one living it is enjoying it.
> 
> you can have bill gates type of money and chad face but what would that do for you if your dopamine receptors are just fried and you constantly feel shit for god knows what reason. people would think you have the best and most exciting life but on the inside you are suffering.
> 
> ...


A cope disguised as an uplifting message. 

The one who wins in life is the one with the biggest shot to happiness


----------



## CopeIsReal (Jun 26, 2020)

RAITEIII said:


> A cope disguised as an uplifting message.
> 
> The one who wins in life is the one with the biggest shot to happiness


cope harder lol, dopamine receptors are everything, deny this and youre denying a fact as simple as 1+1=2


----------



## Sportbro (Jun 26, 2020)

alexjones said:


> that guy did it


----------



## Usum (Jun 26, 2020)

You should read the Buddha bro.
You can't win this game.


----------



## JayFuel (Jun 26, 2020)

The goal of life is to transcend your desires and love everything you hate.


----------



## Lars (Jun 26, 2020)

you win in life if you enjoyed life


----------



## JackSparrow (Jun 26, 2020)

larsanova69 said:


> you win in life if you enjoyed life


Thanks, Chad.


----------



## Lars (Jun 26, 2020)

JackSparrow said:


> Thanks, Chad.


i also enjoyed life when i was 3.5 psl so keep that in mind


----------



## JackSparrow (Jun 26, 2020)

larsanova69 said:


> i also enjoyed life when i was 3.5 psl so keep that in mind


Indeed, people on here have a defeatist mentality and think they could only enjoy life if they looked good.


----------



## Deleted member 2012 (Jun 26, 2020)

Being chad.


----------



## Lars (Jun 26, 2020)

JackSparrow said:


> Indeed, people on here have a defeatist mentality and think they could only enjoy life if they looked good.


quality of life improves because in general people are treating you better and girls are automatically friendly to you if you look good but just always be positive thats the thing that helped me my whole life


----------



## SpearOfOrion (Jun 26, 2020)

At the end of the day it depends from person to person. For me, a good life is a life where you fight for what you believe in. We all need a goal, a purpose to die for.


----------



## Ampere (Jun 26, 2020)

larsanova69 said:


> i also enjoyed life when i was 3.5 psl so keep that in mind


TBH I had a positive outlook on life before getting more and more lookspilled and finally registering here


----------



## bossman (Jun 26, 2020)

You win life by making sure your legacy continues in the future. Just have chad kids.


----------



## Pretty (Jun 26, 2020)

Imagine Life as a game a type of simulation game ur being simulated through the game but you are also the one controlling the simulation


----------



## Gonthar (Jun 26, 2020)

GorgeousDevil said:


> One of the fundamental reasons life sucks is because there's no clear goal post as to how they count score, in a game you know what the purpose of Tetris or Asteroids are, but what the hell are you supposed to do IRL?


Well, life is like an open-world, sandbox kind of game, so there's tons of stuff to do, you don't have to focus on a single goal.
Here's some of the stuff you can do:
1) acquire as much money as you can(just like you acquire points in video games)
2) kill as much enemies as you can, collect all possible weapons(like in FPS games)
3) acquire skills, raise your stats(like in RPG games)
4) date women, bang them(like in dating sims)
5) build houses, roads, whole cities if you can(like in city building or strategy games)
6) raise armies, conquer other countries(like in RTS games).

The choice is yours!


----------



## stuckneworleans (Jun 26, 2020)

Ascending to the highest part of the pyramid and ensuring your next generstions of lineage won't be incel.


----------



## GorgeousDevil (Jun 27, 2020)

Gonthar said:


> Well, life is like an open-world, sandbox kind of game, so there's tons of stuff to do, you don't have to focus on a single goal.
> Here's some of the stuff you can do:
> 1) acquire as much money as you can(just like you acquire points in video games)
> 2) kill as much enemies as you can, collect all possible weapons(like in FPS games)
> ...


Interesting, I mean so far my life has been boring AF, however I do like GTA and GTA is kind of like how you describe, so perhaps I just need to live my life more like GTA? Thanks for the suggestion


----------



## Gonthar (Jun 27, 2020)

GorgeousDevil said:


> Interesting, I mean so far my life has been boring AF, however I do like GTA and GTA is kind of like how you describe, so perhaps I just need to live my life more like GTA? Thanks for the suggestion


Yes, and you can do much more in real life than in GTA.


----------



## GorgeousDevil (Jun 27, 2020)

Gonthar said:


> Yes, and you can do much more in real life than in GTA.


Theoretically yes, but only in GTA have I had sex


----------



## flamboyant (Jul 8, 2020)

larsanova69 said:


> quality of life improves because in general people are treating you better and girls are automatically friendly to you if you look good but just always be positive thats the thing that helped me my whole life


are u positive on purpose to help u in life or your just generaly positive?


----------

